# turbo power?



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

Has anyone serious turboed one of these engines? Ive done alot of searching but come up with nil. im wondering if with new pistons. rods and internals if they would come close to a 3b or 7at build up. anyone have any solid info? School me.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

--Klutched-- said:


> Has anyone serious turboed one of these engines? Ive done alot of searching but come up with nil. im wondering if with new pistons. rods and internals if they would come close to a 3b or 7at build up. anyone have any solid info? School me.


 Check out Bluewater Perf. They produced 619 awhp from a rabbit built for the eurotuner GP.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Paging Tyler and Pennsydubbin...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh hello there :wave: 


If you have any questions on going turbo with your 2.5, feel free to email or call me with any questions to 502-379-7082 or my email address below. 

:thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

LOTS of turbo 2.5's out there. check out C2motorsports for kits, tuning and parts if you wish to build your own. or we can build one here with C2 parts/kit!


----------



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

600awhp sounds good to me. time to order my cbta lol. gonna take a while to get it to fit right in my rocco opcorn:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes it will......long time.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

--Klutched-- said:


> 600awhp sounds good to me. time to order my cbta lol. gonna take a while to get it to fit right in my rocco opcorn:


 ohh! its going to take some work, but SOO worth it.


----------



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

Dont worry its not a daily driver and im a foressional lol


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

so am i...but its still a ton of work to get a 2.5L in a mk1 body


----------



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

So. does anyone make a forged knife edged crank yet or would i have to get that made?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

--Klutched-- said:


> So. does anyone make a forged knife edged crank yet or would i have to get that made?


 custom. 

why would you anyways?


----------



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

Rpms


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not really needed. this motor will rev just fine.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

--Klutched-- said:


> Rpms


 10K not enough? 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5338794-10k-Revs-of-2.5L-Big-Turbo-AWD-Rabbit-Madness! 

I think they have only run it up like 8500-9000 rpm so far. But dont hold me to that.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, I haven't seriously turbo'd it like some of the big power 2.5's out there, but I can stay that just being C2 stage 2 is a hell of a lot of fun to drive. However, next time I drive my car it will no longer be stage 2... 

contact Nothing Leaves Stock and C2 motorsports for info


----------



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

I appreciate all the advice guys thanks. options for trannies? If i wanted to mount it longitudinally any audi transmissions bolt up? Is housing same as aew?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

for fwd, im using an 02Q and it works fine. 

for AWD people hae successfully used a 02m from the TT.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

the audi style 1.8t trans SORT OF bolts up. 
you need to trim a bit off, grind the top 2 bolt holes down to fit under the timing cover and one the engine you need to mod the timing cover to fit the starter on the back side of the motor....


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

A 2.5T in a Rocco? Sub'd!  :thumbup:


----------



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

Will it spool up this? Lol 











This is what Id like to put it in 16vt and fwd wont cut it anymore lol.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

no picture no work


----------



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

actually I was thinking garrett gt40r anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i want to do a 5858, but others are doing 6262 .82 t4


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

6262 with a .68 will be fun driver


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

--Klutched-- said:


> actually I was thinking garrett gt40r anyone else have suggestions?


 Power goals? 



I like the hta 3794 ALOT, same price as the 40r but you gain some spool back.


----------



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

Im not looking for a drag car id be happy anything over 450 .under 700 i just wanna smoke some tires. no real goals more or leas just a can i do it project lol. im a industrial mechanic and ticket fabricator so i have lots of experience doing custom fab.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The longitudinal audi trans will just barely go on there. The starter is a real biotch.


----------



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

Sounds promising


----------

